# Circuitos impresos que permiten reciclar el 90 % de los componentes



## asherar (Nov 20, 2012)

Para tener en cuenta en estos tiempos de reciclar todo. 
Solo hay que agregar agua caliente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fzFR4mPI34E

Fuente


----------



## elgriego (Nov 21, 2012)

Mira tu los ingleses,preocupados por la contaminacion y el desarrollo sustentable!!! parece interesante ,eso si, que no te caiga agua caliente sobre el equipo fabricado con esa tecnologia,,,,juas juas juas


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2012)

mmmm muy bueno se ve ¡¡¡
ojala se encuentrn mas soluciones
el otro dia vi unas fotos en el noticiero de un desguase en norte america y casi me largo a llorar jejeje 
saludos


----------



## morta (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya ni siquiera se va a poder tomar mate cerca de un equipo electronico!!, se te vuelca un poquito de agua sobre el circuito o el mate y se te van los integrados junto con los palitos de la yerba.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 23, 2012)

La verdad es que miles de millones de dólares van a parar diariamente a la basura, por eso a todo cachivache viejo le intento rescatar todo lo que pueda o necesite, siempre para mis circuitos busco entre los aparatos viejos lo que puedo necesitar.

Aquí un video que habla sobre los productos y nuestro planeta:


----------

